# My dove raises its wing in defense and slaps it. Why?



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

I have had my fledgeling, or so I think it's a fledgeling, for almost 2 weeks now and when I try to pet it or put my hand anywhere near it it raises a wing and slaps my hand. :[
How will I get my white-winged dove to like me and not slap me?
Also, I read somewhere that males do this. Does this mean my dove is a male?
Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your bird doesn't want you to pet him/her. That is how they defend themselves. To your bird, you are a predator. You have to let him/her get used to you, and you need to gain his trust. Get him to want to come to you. If you push it, you will only make things worse. It takes lots of time and patience for a bird to learn to trust you.
Can you post a picture? Where did you get him or her?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

this is a good attribute if wanting a tame bird as defensivness is a lot easier to overcome than outright fear IMO. Do as Jay says, Gain its trust, feed it from your hand until it becomes used to you, I scratch my birds just behind there head as I see the mates doing this to one another so I figure its a tickly spot.


----------



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

I found the dove injured after a tree fell down, not sure if you all have heard of the tornadoes in Oklahoma about 2 weeks ago. It was bleeding under its wing and we healed it. And sure here is a picture of him/her:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon is right. Defensive is much easier to overcome than fear. Hadn't thought about that. When I get a new bird in, if it is afraid of me, I'm actually happy when he stops freezing at the sight of me, and starts wing slapping. That means he is getting over his fear. It's a good sign. Very good point.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am over the other side of the world and heard of the tornadoes in Oklahoma etc. Not a nice year, After being through similar with the big EQ here in 2011 I know how you guys feel so my thoughts are with everyone affected. Nice to see this wee bird has been given a chance. Its cute!!!


----------



## karihuizar (Jun 2, 2013)

Geez thank you both! I'll make sure to have patience and give this little dove time to become even more comfortable around me. Thank you so much!


----------

